# My First Guppies



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

Super quick video of my first two guppies, a couple of males. I think the one is a snakeskin of some type, but I have no idea what the yellow one would be called.. anyone? They're just from one of the local pet stores, nothin' fancy, but I think they're beautiful.  It's going to be hard to keep myself from getting into breeding, I can already see the appeal of trying to get certain colours etc.


----------



## bcorchidguy (Jan 14, 2011)

For all things guppy related see, guppydesigner.com beware though, his pictures will have you addicted in seconds.

Douglas


----------

